# Fragebogen mit Access und Excel



## m0rb (26. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

für ein Projekt in der Schule wurde mir die Aufgabe aufgetragen, die Auswertung eines Fragebogens zu übernehmen. Da ich bisher leider nur Erfahrung im Bereich Webanwendungen habe, stehe ich jetzt schon vor einem kleinen Problem und hoffe, ihr könnt mir gute Tutorials bzw. Lösungsansätze empfehlen.
Zur Aufgabe: Der Fragebogen wird von einem anderen Team erstellt. Es gibt zu jeder Frage die Antwortmöglichkeit von 1(trifft garnicht zu) bis 5(trifft absolut zu). Nun stelle ich mir das so vor, dass die Daten irgendwie in einer Access Datenbank gespeichert werden und ich per Excel jeden Fragebogen per Hand eintrage. Diese Daten sollen natürlich auch automatisch ausgewertet werden und als Diagramme graphisch dargestellt werden. Da ich leider recht wenig Ahnung von Access habe, weiss ich nicht, wie ich das Problem angehen soll. Vielleicht hat jemand sich bereits mit einem solchen Projekt auseinandergesetzt und kann mir ein paar Tips geben bzw. mich auf ein gutes Tutorial zu Access + Excel weiterleiten 

Ich hoffe, mir kann hier jemand helfen und bedanke mich schonmal bei euch.


----------



## thekorn (26. Juli 2004)

*Excel reicht*

Also deiner Beschreibung nach zu urteilen dürfte Excel vollkommen ausreichen, Access brauchst du nicht. Access ist ein Datenbankprogramm was gerade im umgang mit umfangreichen Datensätzen seine Stärken hat, bei deinem Problem gibt es aber nur eine recht einfache Datenstruktur: Du hast einen Teilnehmer XYZ (anonym?) der jede Frage beantwortet und eine Wertung abgibt. Dies schreit geradezu nach einer Exceltabelle:
In der ersten Spalte werden die Teilnehmer eingetragen.
Anschließend bekommt jede Frage eine eigene Spalte.
Nun kannst du bequem diagramme anfertigen, Mittelwerte etc. bilden, Pivottabellen zur Ergebnisauswertung nutzen usw., soll heißen, dass dir die Hausmittel von Excel bereits genügent Funktionen zur verfügung stellen.

Interresant wird die Angelegenheit in dem Moment, wo die Fragebögen online oder als Datei etc. ausgefüllt werden können, dann ist es möglich mit einfachen VBA Proceduren das Übernehmen der Daten in die Auswertungsdatei zu automatisieren.

Für all das ist Excel sicherlich mächtig unmd einfach genug.

gruß
thekorn


----------

